# Christmas Hangers



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

After my Halloween Hangers pattern was published, I was requested to design Christmas Hangers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Those are so cute, great job.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice job..


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness another fantastic pattern. I’m being tempted. Your patterns are terrific.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Just adorable!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

JoRae said:


> Oh my goodness another fantastic pattern. I’m being tempted. Your patterns are terrific.


Thank you! Glad you enjoy them!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm inspired to do these!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> After my Halloween Hangers pattern was published, I was requested to design Christmas Hangers.
> View attachment 1258962


Very cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Jaevick said:


> I'm inspired to do these!


Hope you do!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

So sweet!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

SO SO cute!! Lovely little embellishments too. 🎄⛄


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> After my Halloween Hangers pattern was published, I was requested to design Christmas Hangers.
> View attachment 1258962


Those are darling. If I was still able to craft fairs, I would make some to sell.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable Christmas hangers.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sooo adorable...nice work!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Perfect work!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I really like those hangers. Cute!


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Rainebo said:


> After my Halloween Hangers pattern was published, I was requested to design Christmas Hangers.
> View attachment 1258962


They are adorable.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for these lovely comments!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for the designs and patterns. They are fantastic!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Wow! You never cease to amaze me with your adorable designs!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Love them. Adorable all of them


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful, my favorite is the tree. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

debbieb said:


> Wow! You never cease to amaze me with your adorable designs!


Aw, thanks!


Danielito said:


> Beautiful, my favorite is the tree. Where can I find the pattern?


Thank you! It’s available in my Ravelry pattern store.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are so cute, I love them, those will be good for ornament gifts.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love them, especially the tree.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> After my Halloween Hangers pattern was published, I was requested to design Christmas Hangers.
> View attachment 1258962


They are cute. Now you need to do one of Mrs. Claus.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

They are so good. I would love to make these to add this beauty in my wardrobe. Thanks.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Adorable, you always seem to get great ideas for Christmas


----------



## bleatherman (Feb 16, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> After my Halloween Hangers pattern was published, I was requested to design Christmas Hangers.
> View attachment 1258962


These are adorable! I like them a lot more than the ones I’m crocheting for my grands this year. Let me know where I can get the patterns!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

How cute! 🥰


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Adorable, you always seem to get great ideas for Christmas


Aw, thanks so much, Pat!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

bleatherman said:


> These are adorable! I like them a lot more than the ones I’m crocheting for my grands this year. Let me know where I can get the patterns!


Thank you! They are available at my Ravelry and LoveCrafts pattern store sites.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Fabulous! All your designs are.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fabulous! All your designs are.


Thank you for your kind words about my designs!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Thank you for your kind words about my designs!


You've earned them! Best, KPG


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------

